# What's a reasonable price to spend on a puppy?



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Just wondering what you all think is too much? I'm looking through puppyfind and I noticed there are a LOT that are almost $2000 ... and I'm wondering if that's waaaay too much. I guess it depends on if you have that much to spend, but ... what do you think is a reasonable price for a puppy?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I think it depends a lot on where you live over here $2000 (£1073ish) is around the minimum going rate pups can go for anything up to £2500 ($4661) I've seen smooth coats advertised at that and merles were around £2000 over here too, but over here Chihuahua's arent a common breed.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

I spent $400 on Lola....I thought I was paying too much!! $2000 is crazy!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I paid $425 for Rocky and $650 for Oscar! I think over $850 is alot, they are very common in the US so there is no need for breeders to charge ridiculous prices. I also think it depends on how much money you can afford. :thumbleft:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

My breeder charges anywhere from $750-$1000 per puppy. IMO anything over $800 is too much.


----------



## joeyvinny (Mar 30, 2006)

I paid $250 for Joey and $500 for Vinny - I don't think that I spent much on them cause the prices I normally see around here is between $800-$1500.

Joey is a mix and Vinny is not papered.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I paid $600 for Yoshi... I'd never pay over a thousand on a dog, and that's depending on my financial situation at the time. If I wanted another dog but couldn't afford paying for the pup, but could afford the vet ans such, I'd adopt.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I wouldn't pay over $500 here you can find lots of chihuahuas for $200 in these parts


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I paid about $375 for my baby plus $250 for airfare. I personally would not spend over $700 total for a puppy. Also, I can't afford to buy a puppy that's that expensive. I guess this all depends on what you're willing to pay, or what you can afford. I think that any puppy over $800 is overpriced, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

about 150!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it depends on show/pet quality, where you live, etc. I know I could get puppies for $100-200 around here but I wouldn't want to support the places. :evil: 

It costs alot to breed properly. I think for a pet quality puppy the average price I see is $400-900. Show quality can range higher.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I think anything over $800 is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

Yoshi- $100 no papers,etc.
Bella- $350 full registration, 3 generation pedigree-no champions.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Courtney said:


> I think anything over $800 is a little ridiculous.


I agree. I haven't seen many chis around here, so they're usually around $800 in the newspaper 
I want to find one for under $500- that's my goal! Carl was $150 (we talked her down from $200 lol) and my mom thinks anything more than that is ridiculous  (she's from rural Michigan where there's "Free Puppies" signs ALL over)


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

$425 for zoey


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Diesel was $400 and Guinness was $600 ($200 of that was for shipping). They are both registered. And, I think that Guinness is perfect breed standard but I could be partial!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison was $400, Rylie was $600, and Chloe was $850 (but I expected to pay that because of the fact she is a merle).  Both Rylie and Chloe are registered. 

I got a great deal on Rylie... both of her parents are AKC show dogs, and she is perfect breed standard.

I wouldn't pay over $1000 for a chi, unless they were show quality or merle.

It really depends on what you want for a puppy... I see puppies in the paper all of the time that are $200-300.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

I paid £450 for mylo which is about $900 but i do think, $2000 is way too much for a puppy...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for the opinions everyone. I'm just wondering what makes them think they can charge that much ... I mean surely not many people would pay that much ... but I guess there's some out there that do ^_^


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I think that it is ridiculous that breeders can charge $2000 for a dog... when I was looking at merles I was getting really discouraged because I saw so many $2500 out of breed standard merles for sale. Most good breeders will not jack up the prices. I came across a "good" breeder who was trying to sell her merle puppy with an overbite for $3200:gasp:.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Oh my, that's ridiculous :S


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

Bonnie: $450
Oscar: $250 but I got him way cheaper because of some special circumstances


----------



## Wendy (Oct 10, 2005)

That price is incredible. I paid $400 for Beaver, but only because he was the last one and he was very shy. The breeder's other pups went for $600. That's the general price around here for a Chihuahua though. I can't believe people can sell them for $2000. You could buy a CAR for that price! Maybe try some other breeders or even a shelter, they rehabilitate those dogs very well and some are house trained already.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiver was expensive but we got her at a petstore. I'm sure there are people out there that would say we're crazy #1 for buying from a petstore and #2 overpaying for a "mutt" but I love her and I never regretted getting her for 1 second.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I guess I'm just that side of ridiculous. I paid $1000 for Tucker as a pet (limited reg) It was actually $800 but I had him neutered and left with the breeder (due to previous travel plans) for 3wks so it came to $1000 which was her original asking price. I believe I got a good deal for 2 reasons. One it was personally importatant to me that I meet the dog (I did not want to ship because it had been many years since I owned a dog and never a chihuahua, I wanted to "know" the dog before purchase). This left me with limitations, being in the San Francisco bay area we pay for everything much more than most other places, this unfortunately, includes dogs. So I had to pay market rate. Second, I was able to meet his parents, see the show quality of the dad, maternal granddad, and see the personality of the dogs that were essentially my puppy's relatives. All very important to me. I chose not to rescue for the simple fact that I am re-entering life as a pet owner and wanted to be sure of what I had and what the health issues may or may not be. So in the end, Tucker was worth every penny of the $1000. He's super smart, gorgeous, and seemingly very healthy (knees, etc). 

Now, comes Chi number two... Jasper was $850. He was actually in the town where I work rather than 2.5hrs away so thats a plus. I was definitely in search of a specific on this one, which was long hair merle (hoped for a girl but it wasn't a priority). Jasper again has limited reg. I met both parents and the breeder. However, I wasn't able to meet him before purchase, though I could have backed out when I did meet him. His parents nor previous generation have been shown (there is a ch. several gens back), and I didn't get to see the other dogs on site. But again, I think I got a deal... market rates do talk unfortunately. Jassy, is not so close to standard as Tucker simply because his flaws are IMO more important to the standard than Tuck's. 

In the end, though paying higher price than most of you are quoting, there are different markets throughout the States that have a lot to do with pricing. And since I could afford both of them at the time of purchase I made the best purchase for me. Which in the end, is what each of us has done whether we paid $5000 or $50.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I completely agree, Brenda. I am on that side of ridiculous as well. Especially with getting a merle, the going prices are higher. With Chloe being shipped, the total price was $1050, but she was worth every penny to me. I got exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I think Dave paid about $400 for Lina and $450 for Boss (could have been $500 for him though). I think dogs in the thousands are ridiculously priced. You shouldn't have to take out a small loan or morgage your house so you can have a dog lol. Then again, when people ask me how much I bought my 2 for, they tell me I'm crazy for spending that much on a "dog". They're all worth every single penny that you pay for them, and I would go back and do it again a thousand times. I love my babies .


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I too am on the side of ridiculous. I paid $800 each for Ty and Chloe. I paid $1000 for Leila but i got the best bargain on Jack for only $500 so I i think i made up for Leila  I couldn't really put a price on something I loved. I would never settle for a cheaper puppy because I didn't want to pay a couple hundred more for the one I really wanted. As long as it's affordable I dont think its ridiculous. I've never regretted it for a second, even though I know the money could have been saved in the bank for something else more "important".


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Wendy said:


> You could buy a CAR for that price!


LOL not one that runs, at least around here anyway.... ask my poor son who's still walking to work. Prices for gas, housing, cars, etc is outrageous in the San Francisco area. 

Heck, the car I'm trying to buy is marked up $3000 ABOVE msrp at the dealer and they get that price.. its very hard to haggle since the market is paying the price. I am starting a deal to go get my car at a dealership So. California because there is ONE of 5 dealers who will sell at msrp.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> .... You shouldn't have to take out a small loan or morgage your house so you can have a dog lol. Then again, when people ask me how much I bought my 2 for, they tell me I'm crazy for spending that much on a "dog". They're all worth every single penny that you pay for them, and I would go back and do it again a thousand times. I love my babies .


Just shows to go you, price is relative to your locale as wel as your ability to pay. If I remember correctly you were wanting to move and had been looking for a house around $500-600 a mo.. you couldn't get anything at all except maybe to rent a room out for that much around here. So for your $500 for Boss was probably simliar economically to my $850-$1000 for mine.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree, around here my rent for a 2 bedroom apartment is $1000 a month... I couldn't get a house for under $1500 a month/rent. We have a lot of BYBs who charge lower prices for dogs, but good luck finding what you want!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Everything is cheaper in Texas and I would tell you people in California to move here (I'm a native Southern Californian), but wait...you already are! We have a lot of transplanted Californians here enjoying our housing costs...and chi costs! There are LOTS of chis for $200.

I tend to rescue my dogs (which still runs about $200 per adoption), but I did buy my Sheltie and I bargained for her at the time! Dolly was a rescue, but now that I've gotten her, I'm looking at chi prices all the time (they are often in Walmart parking lots as well, hmmmm). Hard to resist at the prices here, but I'm sure there are rare "show quality" pups. That said, I've loved all my dogs...they are "just right" for me. 

Oh, and there are $2,000 cars in Texas too. Pickups, mostly!


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

*Just to give an idea of prices here*

In Japan, which is famous for expensive, chis in pet stores can go from US $1,500 to $3,500. The one I fell in love with (and got me started on chis) was a chocolate/white that had impecable pedigree papers with all parents and grandparents on both sides UK champions. The paper with the price tag said $2,700.... needless to say, I didn't get him. But I did started investigating.

I then discovered breeders, etc. instead of pet stores. Checking the local breeders websites and other pet sites, the going prices were around US$750-1000, then upward. Better than pet stores prices and surprisingly somewhat comparable to US prices, depending on the pedigree, etc. and where you look.

In the end I got Moka from a good breeder for around US$ 950. A price I am very happy with because that included air fare, pedigree certificate (both grandfathers champions), and first vacinations, plus he is chocloate/tan too boot, a very popular and highly sought after color here.

Now, this is coming from someone who never, ever considered spending anything to buy a pet, since where I grew up you could dogs/cats for free if you went to the pound or found someone handing them out. So spending big money for a puppy is a first for me, but I have never regretted it after getting Moka. Just make sure you feel comfortable and good inside with what you can afford, what you are getting for your money, and especially from whom you are getting your chi from.


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

I would not spend any more then £1000 and for that they need to VERY speciall from great showing parents and good standards! For a "normal" pup as a pet I would not spend more then £600-700. KC reg of course! There is currently a non kc reg puppy on epupz for £2000! Now that is just over the top and I think anyone would be stupid to pay that sort of money!

I know some countries have set in a RRP recomended price for the breeders to follow to stop these crazy prices!!!


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

I paid 750 for peenutt. I didn't want to go over 500 but we were so heartbroken of the loss of our peke we just wanted a pup, nothing at the pound was what we wanted, went to a local pet store and coudn't find anything - but the "hold time limit" ran off peenut when we were there (someone told the store owner to hold her - but no deposit was left) and time ran out. and we bought her. don't regret spending all that money - peenutt makes it up in kisses . 

A friend spent $1000 on her chi-package. Included dog, crate, pads, bowls, blanket, toys, food, treats, and then a gift certificate to a vet for a few check-ups and nail clippings. She doesn't know how much exactly the dog was but she said it was easier then bring home the dog and saying - what do we need...it was all there. 

You spend what you can afford. 

Therese


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

In the U.S., you shouldn't be paying that much - but here in the UK that's the usual price... I paid $2,800 (US Dollars) for Cashmere...


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I paid $300 for my Milo. Don't know that I would be willing to pay much more than that. I will add that my furbabe is a pet only. I would obviously be willing to pay a little more if I were purchasing a chi to breed or show. 

I have to agree though that some of the prices you see these days seem very unreasonable to me. 

Nine


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i think the uk prices are alot more i just converted what i paid into $ and it was $1785.59.
i do want a girl eventually as well and i know that i will have to pay more because the girls are more expensive. hopefully the fad of owning a chi will wear away and the prices will drop!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im currently looking for another chi so this all useful i am looking here at the moment.

http://www.recycler.com/animals/adv...xprice=&price=&keyword=chihuahua&type=boolean

anyone have any recomendations out of these. its so hard to choose with so many advertisments.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

I am in the process of buying a little girl (Lilly) for my daughter's 16th birthday in June. We are paying $500.00. I think that is reasonable for something that is bringing her so much happiness.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Sorry, I forgot to mention-
Ike was a rescue My Dad paid the guy $50 to get him to saftey.
I wouldn't go over $500 for Lilly and I looked long and hard to find her,


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

i am going to see some puppies tommorow. they are all 8 weeks and under a pound how big will they be???. whats werid is the mom is about 11 pounds. the dad is tiny. they are applehead chis they are really cheap. i was thinking of getting the white one with splashs of brown. i will post pics up tonight in the pics section. im just waiting or them to send me them. id love your opinions. i will get him/her tommorow. wheeeee


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I wouldn't get a chi from a breeder that used an 11lb female, but that is just me. 

I would shop around some more.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Yeah I don't know if I would either, since they're obviously not breeding to standard ...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I think that if tiny-dog loverr wants one of the puppies then she should get one its not going to matter if its not breed standard if its just a pet. My chi is 10 1/2 lbs & I love him the same as Id love a 2lb chi.

I forgot to answer the question. Tader was free & Chili was $250.00


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Well if tiny dog lover really is a tiny dog lover than she probably wants something tiny...just kidding!! Sorry...I couldn't miss that one....But you are right...no matter what the size as long as they are cute and loveable is all that matters....


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ha ha Lory07.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I wouldn't pay more than $550...no need for that...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

appleblossom said:


> I think that if tiny-dog loverr wants one of the puppies then she should get one its not going to matter if its not breed standard if its just a pet. My chi is 10 1/2 lbs & I love him the same as Id love a 2lb chi.


Oh yeah, for sure, there's nothing wrong with bigger size. It was more of a reference to the breeder, as breeding dogs that aren't standard is the sign of a poor breeder. Nothing to do with the puppies themselves, they can still be great. I just wouldn't want to buy from a bad breeder is all.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree with luvballet- I couldn't see myself supporting a breeder like that. If they knew anything about chis, then they wouldn't be breeding an 11lb female.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

i partially agree and partial dont. if the breeder states that their chis are just for pets, arent going to be standard and they dont overcharge. i dont think it makes them a bad person. they may not be a breeder. this might be their only little. its a lot safer to breed an 11 lb chi then a 4. and was she 11 before being preg or 11 now that she is preg. i think if they are honest about what they are doing its not a sign that they are bad people


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

If breeders are out to "better the breed" they wouldn't be breeding an 11 lb female. :?

IMO, I wouldn't buy a pup from them.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I still say if she wants one of there puppies then she should get one. I know alot of people on here say they wouldnt buy a out of breed standard puppy but then they turn around & say there are so many in the shelters that have no homes & need adopting so I dont understand why you are so against her buying one of these puppies would you rather them have a loving home like the one tiny-dog-loverr is willing to give or would you rather see them sent to the pound cause there mother was 11lbs & not what youd call a quality chi??


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

wow mixed responses.lol the lady is only charging 100 dollars for them. whats ISNT making sense to me though is that the female is 11lbs the dad is alot smaller but how come then most of the babies are under a pound at 8 weeks. when i got minnie she was the only one that was under a pounds all the other puppies were 2 lbs at 8 weeks ericas chi mother of minnie was 8 lbs. something doesnt add up about this breeder and shes kind of far away. but i do agree that we should be able to offer a home to chis of any size and just because it isnt bred to standard shouldnt matter if we can provide a loving home.*shrug*ill post some pics of them when i get them.


----------



## sweetchi (Jan 1, 2006)

I was able to see and spend time with the parents of Abby (long haired) & take my pick of the litter. Full AKC registration, which is not important to me as I wanted her for "pet" only. $500


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm bringing home 3 little long haired chi-MIX puppies today and paying $400 for each of them. It's not easy finding small dogs (especially chi's) in Maine become people here are mostly into bigger dogs, so that's what they breed around here. Two of them are 7 1/2 weeks and the other is 81/2 weeks. I didn't care that they were mixed or not...all I wanted was for them to be chi-sh looking, small and close enough so they wouldn't have to be shipped.

There are two litters...same father, different mothers. The father is a 4 lb akc registered long haired chi and the mothers are both long haired chi mixes around 6lb each. I can't wait to get those puppies home later today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

$400 for a Mix is way too much. That's ridiclous, imo. 

And appleblossom, it's different to rescue a out of breed standard Chi from the shelter then to buy it from a breeder that's making money off them. :?


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

ive seen alot of chi mixes in the uk for around £500 which is nearly $950...it is def alot for a mix!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I wouldn't pay for a mixed breed either, because that supports the breeding of them. But that's just me I guess.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

appleblossom said:


> I still say if she wants one of there puppies then she should get one. I know alot of people on here say they wouldnt buy a out of breed standard puppy but then they turn around & say there are so many in the shelters that have no homes & need adopting so I dont understand why you are so against her buying one of these puppies would you rather them have a loving home like the one tiny-dog-loverr is willing to give or would you rather see them sent to the pound cause there mother was 11lbs & not what youd call a quality chi??


I think perhaps you're *slightly* misunderstanding me. I didn't say I wouldn't buy a puppy that wasn't standard, because that happens all the time, I said I wouldn't buy from a breeder that doesn't *breed* two standard chihuahuas because it shows that they don't care what they're doing, and that they don't take the time to breed two dogs that complement each other, and therefore, they probably don't take the time to have a complete med check of their dogs and really know their genetic lineage before breeding them. Breeding dogs that aren't standard says to me that they don't know what they're doing, and they don't know what they're gonna get. That's not the same as two standard dogs breeding, and the result being puppies that are not perfect to standard, because they're still really good, because the breeder took the time to really know what they were doing and made sure to pick two dogs that wouldn't have any genetic problems, health problems, etc. That's what I meant ^_^ If the puppies aren't standard, that doesn't matter, it's just a sign of a bad breeder when they don't breed two standard dogs, and if they're bad in that respect, they're probably bad in others, like weeding out genetic problems and socializing the puppies, and keeping them healthy until they're ready to go home.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Alisha said:


> I wouldn't pay over $500 here you can find lots of chihuahuas for $200 in these parts


That's because you live in Texas which is so close to Mexico... their hometown.  



j/k :-D


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

luvballet said:


> I think perhaps you're *slightly* misunderstanding me. I didn't say I wouldn't buy a puppy that wasn't standard, because that happens all the time, I said I wouldn't buy from a breeder that doesn't *breed* two standard chihuahuas because it shows that they don't care what they're doing, and that they don't take the time to breed two dogs that complement each other, and therefore, they probably don't take the time to have a complete med check of their dogs and really know their genetic lineage before breeding them. Breeding dogs that aren't standard says to me that they don't know what they're doing, and they don't know what they're gonna get. That's not the same as two standard dogs breeding, and the result being puppies that are not perfect to standard, because they're still really good, because the breeder took the time to really know what they were doing and made sure to pick two dogs that wouldn't have any genetic problems, health problems, etc. That's what I meant ^_^ If the puppies aren't standard, that doesn't matter, it's just a sign of a bad breeder when they don't breed two standard dogs, and if they're bad in that respect, they're probably bad in others, like weeding out genetic problems and socializing the puppies, and keeping them healthy until they're ready to go home.


did you buy your chi from a breed standard breeder?? if so then your story wont come across as hypocritcal.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Yeah I did actually. Why would I say I wouldn't buy from a breeder that doesn't breed standard if I did? Not to seem rude, but that was kinda snarky ... I was being polite.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I completely agree with luvballet... if a breeder is not breeding breed standard parents, it is a bad sign. Not all puppies born from breed standard parents end up being breed standard, but these puppies should be sold as pet quality. Non breed standard dogs should not be bred.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I think there are no wrong answers here. It's all a matter of opinions. Some people care about their dogs being really close to standard, some don't. All dogs are equal, no breed makes better pets than others if you choose according to your lifestyle. The only difference is, in my opinion, the care in which really serious breeders (almost all of those are involved in dog shows, but not everyone involved in dog shows is a good breeder) take in choosing their lineage and deciding whether to breed a bitch or not. That is why you pay more when you go to such a breeder : all this genetic testing costs a lot of money and it's a proven fact that serious breeders don't make money, they just cover their expenses. Personnally, I've always admired true representatives of their breed. I love going to dog shows. That's why I pay more for my dogs - apart from being a health insurance, it's strictly a matter of preference. But I would never even try to suggest my dog is a better pet than any other dog, no matter what background it's from (not that anyone has on this forum).


----------



## Ame (Nov 5, 2004)

Living in Mexico- one would think that chi's abound- but not in my area! (central highlands) Looks like the Mexican National dog of choice is the miniature french poodle (always white!). It took me a couple of years to find a nicely bred chi here-I only wanted a companion dog, but one who was healthy and standard weight. I ended up finding Bishop in a brothel (!), and he was "accidently" well bred IMO. Seems like the Madame found two really nice looking well tempered chi's to cross! I payed 1,500pesos for him which I guess is close to $165USD. 

Oliver, on the other hand, I got from Chihuahua Rescue and Transport- and I made their suggested donation of $175USD. He's companion quality too- a little blue "deer type". He was abandoned with a broken leg and no one seemed to want him! I can't bear to think of all the abandoned and abused chi's out there that need good homes- it would be nice if people could adopt more little lost one's from these organizations- but I know that some of these groups make it really hard for you to adopt, too!

Though my guys are not perfect- their temperment certainly is! they are friendly to strangers and loving and playful at home....sometimes you just can't put a price on that. I understand paying $2,000usd for flawlessly bred chi -AND- I understand paying $2000 bucks to take a puppy away from a careless breeder who just wants to unload. I think that saving small defensless lives is important.

Am I making any sense?....


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ame said:


> Living in Mexico- one would think that chi's abound- but not in my area! (central highlands) Looks like the Mexican National dog of choice is the miniature french poodle (always white!). It took me a couple of years to find a nicely bred chi here-I only wanted a companion dog, but one who was healthy and standard weight. I ended up finding Bishop in a brothel (!), and he was "accidently" well bred IMO. Seems like the Madame found two really nice looking well tempered chi's to cross! I payed 1,500pesos for him which I guess is close to $165USD.
> 
> Oliver, on the other hand, I got from Chihuahua Rescue and Transport- and I made their suggested donation of $175USD. He's companion quality too- a little blue "deer type". He was abandoned with a broken leg and no one seemed to want him! I can't bear to think of all the abandoned and abused chi's out there that need good homes- it would be nice if people could adopt more little lost one's from these organizations- but I know that some of these groups make it really hard for you to adopt, too!
> 
> ...


Yes making perfect sense God Bless you for rescuing your chi :angel10:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Isshinharu said:


> That's because you live in Texas which is so close to Mexico... their hometown.
> 
> 
> 
> j/k :-D


Might be true but look at the other post from Ame  I don't honestly now why I guess us Texans like everything big except our dogs  Or we just have really wonderful taste in dogs


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

I guess I'm terrible but I couldn't afford to buy one of my own puppies!!!! I recently sold one for $1000 plus shipping and microchipping it. It ONLY went so high because of it's pedigree and color. Like I said, I couldn't afford to buy one of my own!!! 

I had saved and saved and finally got enough money together to buy a good stud. I sunk my money into the young stud I wanted and thought I needed for my program only to learn when he was 8 months old that he couldn't be used for breeding due to a genetic defect. Now I have just a pet that I probably overpaid for but guess you can't put a price on LOVE.

The above views are just my humble opinion and nothing more.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

T'Molly's Mom said:


> I guess I'm terrible but I couldn't afford to buy one of my own puppies!!!! I recently sold one for $1000 plus shipping and microchipping it. It ONLY went so high because of it's pedigree and color. Like I said, I couldn't afford to buy one of my own!!!


What is a special color on Chihuahua?  Any color goes and that's the beauty of this breed. When you ask the judges, you'll see that color is of no importance to them..... it's the over all appearance, temperament, body and head type and ofcourse dog's movement and temperament.


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

What is a special color on Chihuahua?

When I said "because of pedigree and color" I failed to say it was a special requested Chihuahua and the family had been waiting for a long time for just a special combination. I certainly didn't mean to indicate that one color was more "pricey" than another. You know beauty (and value) are in the eye of the beholder. Since we have a GREAT fondness for the black and tan tri-color Chis we would be more likely to spend a higher amount for one of them than say a white or tan. However my best friend thinks the ONLY color is the white with black spots - - MOOOOOO Chis as she calls them!

I love all the Chis and all their colors and if I could I would have 100 of them in every color of the rainbow but since that isn't possible, we have to limit our herd to just six. I have to settle for quality not quanity.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I think blue and merles are considered to be the colors that cost more. Elvis was the same price as the other chi's though.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree with Bluevelvetelvis... I usually see merles and blues costing more, as well as chocolates. Rylie's breeder breeds for blues... and she prices all of her puppies the same no matter what color. Rylie is blue fawn, but in her litter there was a solid blue female and she wasn't any more expensive. 

I don't think that it is right to charge more for a color, and it really bothers me when breeders do so.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

do all white chi's cost more?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

White chis shouldn't cost more... there are a lot of breeders who sell them as a "rare" color... but with chis there is no such thing as a "rare color." I wouldn't pay more for a color... except for merle (which I don't think they should cost more, but they are generally).


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

thats what I assumed..our family dog is 12, and after i got my chis, my mom fell in love & wants to buy one soon..well, my chihuahuas mom came from a breeder who sells her dogs starting at 450, and she has a white female she is selling at 750..i was like hmmm! so she'll prob. find another breeder, it's just so hard to.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I know how that is... it is worse trying to find a merle for a decent price. I am so happy that I found Chloe


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Merles should not cost more either. There is a big controversy about them. Some geneticians believe merle could not have happened naturally in Chihuahuas as others are saying. They claim it is not a mutation but a cross somewhere down the line with either teckels or shelties, which both have natural merle genes. Merles had never been seen before in Chihuahuas, it just happened in the last few years. Some of these experts are even trying to have the merle color banned from the Chihuahua standard. There has still not been no research showing what side of the story is true (genetic mutation or cross with other breeds), but there is certainly no reason why merles should cost more.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I really don't understand why breeders are charging such high prices for merles, but I would never pay such a high amount for a color. No good breeder would charge so much for a merle. There is a breeder here in Florida who starts her pricing for her puppies at $450, and she just sold a chocolate merle for $2500... she has a blue merle for sale at the moment for $2000. It is outrageous.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Sidech said:


> .... Some of these experts are even trying to have the merle color banned from the Chihuahua standard. There has still not been no research showing what side of the story is true (genetic mutation or cross with other breeds), but there is certainly no reason why merles should cost more.


The flip side is that merles have been seen for more than a 'few' years... more than 20. All breeds evolve on one point or another.... Those trying to remove the color are similar to those trying to denounce or promote 'teacups'.. its a group of breeders/people/enthusiasts who are shouting out as one voice... but as your statement ends, there has been no research or testing done to confirm nor refute the color..... Whatever the result the fact is color is not and has never been a contingent in registration. Even if it were proven (how I can't fathom as the original "perpetrator' would be long gone for many many generations by now) what would be the next step? There are many traits seen in "purebred" chihuahuas (and any other animal for that matter) that could very well be watered down from a cross somewhere along the line. To me its just a moot point... we should accept what is here now so long as there are current documents showing parentage and so long as the conformation remains the focus.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Tucker said:


> The flip side is that merles have been seen for more than a 'few' years... more than 20. All breeds evolve on one point or another.... Those trying to remove the color are similar to those trying to denounce or promote 'teacups'.. its a group of breeders/people/enthusiasts who are shouting out as one voice... but as your statement ends, there has been no research or testing done to confirm nor refute the color..... Whatever the result the fact is color is not and has never been a contingent in registration. Even if it were proven (how I can't fathom as the original "perpetrator' would be long gone for many many generations by now) what would be the next step? There are many traits seen in "purebred" chihuahuas (and any other animal for that matter) that could very well be watered down from a cross somewhere along the line. To me its just a moot point... we should accept what is here now so long as there are current documents showing parentage and so long as the conformation remains the focus.


I think it's a little more complicated than that. When it comes to genetics, it is anything but simple. This article explains very well what all the fuss is about. There are some health concerns as well.

Here it the article :

This article was reproduced here with the direct permission of the author and was first published in "OUR DOGS"on FEB 17th, 2005 

Merle Chihuahuas- time to call a halt
by Dr. Malcolm B. Willis

Coat colour in the Chihuahua is quite complex because a range of colours is acceptable in both varieties. One colour that does not exist naturally in the breed is Merle.

Merle is a gene that causes patches of lighter colour (usually greyish blue) to appear in the coat. There are two alleles which are termed M (merle) and m (non merle) with merle being dominant to non merle. All breeds carry the merle gene but most have the non merle m in duplicate and are thus homozygous for non merle (mm). The dominant merle gene is found in Shetland sheepdogs, Rough Collies, Border Collies, Australian Shepherds, Dachshunds (where it is called dapple) and a few other breeds. A variant exists in Great Danes and Australian Shepherds carry Tweed which is a variant of merle. The Chihuahua does not have M and all Chihuahuas should be mm.

Recently a number of Chihuahuas that carry merle have appeared in USA and are gaining some credence as 'fashion accessories' and the like. Most reputable breeders are against the gene and it would be fair to say that it must have come in through a crossing... probably with Dachshunds. Since the AKC would not register crossbreeds as Chihuahuas one has to conclude that somewhere Dachshunds have appeared in pedigrees as Chihuahuas... with false names? Crossbreeding for a specific purpose, such as Dr Cattanach's work seeking to bring a docked tail into the Boxer, needs to be done under KC approval and supervision so that pedigrees remain correct even if more than one breed is involved. I have no evidence of that in the Chihuahua merle situation.

In case some of you feel that another colour would be fine it is crucial to point out that merle is a dangerous gene. The homozygous merle MM is usually white and has very often impaired hearing and sight. For this reason some Kennel Clubs do not recognise merles and many KC's and breeders do not mate merle to merle. Merle to merle would be Mm to Mm which would give rise (in large numbers) 25% MM, 50% Mm and 25% mm and clearly there are serious problems with the 25% homozygous merles. 
The popular belief is that heterozygous merles Mm are quite normal'
However some thirty years ago Hannover workers showed eye problems in merle Dachshunds (Wegner and Reetz, 19751 Dausch et al, L977) sperm imperfections (Treu et al,l976) and impaired hearing (Reetz etal, !977). These problems were found in homozygous merles and also heterozygous merles. Hearing faults ranging from complete deafness to slight hardness of hearing occurred in 54.6% of homozygous merles and 36.8% of heterozygous merles, Based on this work and their own work on eye failings Klinckmann et al (1986) suggested restricting the breeding of merles on welfare grounds.

This means that the long held belief that MM dogs had problems but not Mm is not true and thus merle is a gene that would be best eliminated as a defect and certainly not introduced to new breeds where it does not really exist such as the Chihuahua.

The KC should ban merle as a colour in Chihuahuas and not register any merles on the grounds that it is a serious defect but also because any merle Chihuahuas may have false pedigrees later back if the crossing with Dachshunds is how the gene was introduced. It may be impossible to prove this but DNA testing might be helpful. On the other hand non merle dogs mm regardless of ancestry are safe as regards merle because they cannot have it. If a dog has all four grandparents merle but is non merle then it cannot carry the merle gene. On the other hand if it carries Dachshund "blood" it will run the risk of carrying Dachshund problems that may not exist in Chihuahuas at present.

Aside from fashion accessory (God save us!) there is no gain and some loss to be made from the merle in the Chihuahua and thus it needs a combined effort by all kennel clubs to eradicate the gene from the breed.
Let me state that I have a vested interest in that my wife has Chihuahuas!

* Since writing the above article I have come into possession of a report issued by the Board of Directors of the Chihuahua Club of America Inc to members of that club (dated1st May 2004). This has also been circulated to members of the British Chihuahua CIub.
The report highlights the fact that historically the breed has permitted any colour. I am in favour of such policies which contrasts with some breeds where specific colours are frowned upon or disqualified for no logical reason beyond historical legacy or personal dislike. Thus the Newfoundland standard accepts black-and-white and brown but not brown-and-white, or Tibetan terriers should not be liver. There is no logic in such rules but merle is biologically dangerous and not like any other colour.

A colour associated with eye and hearing defects should be selected against, however attractive some people may consider the merle variant. Moreover, the argument that it has been around about 10 years plus does not explain whence it came. There are suggestions that merle can lie hidden (camouflage merles) but merle is a dominant and thus any merle must have at least one merle parent, however pale the pattern is expressed. There is a need to DNA test merles and compare these with DNA tests on Dachshunds whence it appears the colour infiltrated the Chihuahua breed. Are we to breed Chihuahuas or crossbreeds?
REFERENCES
Dausch, D. et al (1977) Dtsch. Tierarztl. Wschr. 84: 469-75
Klinckmann, G. et al (1986) l . Vet.Med. A. 33: 674-88
Reetz L et al (1977) Dtsch.Tierarztl.Wschr. 84: 273-7
Treu, H. et al (1976) Zuchthyg. 11: 49-61
Wegner, W. & Reetz,l. {1975) Tierarztl prax, 3: 455-9.

© 2005 Dr Malcolm B.Willis all rights reserved. No image or script may be reproduced without expressed written permission. 

http://www.tanyastoys.com/drwillis.htm


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Even though there is a lot of negative information about merles on the internet, there is as much positive information. 

Also, note that those tests were conducted on dachsunds... not chihuahuas.

*Edit to add*
http://members.cox.net/loveschihuahuas/merles.html


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank's for that link to the other side of the story. I'm sure this debate will go on for a long time still... The important thing is that you have a gorgeous, healthy puppy!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I too have read both sides of the story. There are, infact, other color problems in other breeds and even other types of animals.. IE lethel white. I understand health risk but there are also cautionary measures. Again, there is only supposition on any part with no real research being done. 
IMO a problem/issue/non-problem can be as simple or as complex as anyone wants to make it. I see it as a simple issue. Thus, I followed my heart and chose a merle chihuahua.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I have to say that I don't know much about merles, but I know for sure I'd never pay more for a merle puppy...... in fact, I would actually pay less specially since they can't be registered with FCI or KC (our European registry) and mostly because it's so risky to breed from. Basically I could only buy one as a pet, not for showing or breeding. I can understand higher price for a beautiful show quality pup ut I'll never understand higher price on a puppy that is going to be my pet. 
Lets just talk ourselves why people put higher price on their puppies. It's because they dedicate a lot of their time and money into those dogs. They bought beautiful, healthy dogs.... they performed health tests, they spent loads and loads of money on traveling from one show to another (it is NOT cheap, believe me), they spent a considerable amount of money on the stud and they researched their dog's pedigrees in a way that they are absolutely sure who they should or should not breed with in order to produce the healthiest and most promising litter.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Ok... if a dog is akc registered and must be to be shown and to be registered the parents, grandparents, great etc must have also had to be registered... can't they see where the problem, if any, happened? Why couldn't the merle gene be naturally occuring? Humans have gene mutations all the time and nobody thought to ask if we were cross breeding with another species.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> I have to say that I don't know much about merles, but I know for sure I'd never pay more for a merle puppy...... .


I agree, infact, Jasper was less expensive than Tucker and was being sold at the same prices as his litter mates who had no visible merle markings and he was being sold as a pet. Actually, both dogs were being sold as pets (different breeders). I think the color issue is the same as the size issue... its a supply and demand thing... someone creates a "limited supply" (IE rare, exotic) and there becomes a "outstanding demand"... thus the rise in price. It sucks but its marketing. The only way to battle it is to create a new "supply" to influence the demand.


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

Dumb question - - - - but - - - - what color is lavender? I have seen a couple advertised and called "the rarest of Chihuahua colors" but the photos looked like a fawn or tan to me. Did my tired old cataract covered eyes miss something?


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I have never heard of that one before!!!  Must be someone trying to make some easy money


----------



## rosesloopyloo (Mar 6, 2006)

i payed £950 for my little girl. which isnt much for over here, i have seen them advertised at over £2000.
i am collecting her in 3 weeks  after all that searching im finally getting her 
=D i couldnt be happier.
xxx


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She's adorable Rose, Congrats!


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

As much as it would cost to get a dog from a responsible breeder, not a puppy peddler or backyard breeder, like many of the people on puppyfind.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I got my Billy from a very good, reputable breeder and only paid 500Euro for him.  That is an amazing price considering the fact that over here in Europe most Chis go for 1000 and more. I was lucky because I know a Papillon breeder that is actually my breeder's friend and she recommended me.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I think they call lavendar the blue color that is diluted on chocolates.. like Kipbugs doggie...


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

What can I say, except that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and regardless if underneath those fawns, whites, tans, merles, chocolates--yes, even lavenders if there are such things--coats, each of us somehow inside us probably favors one color over another and that is why we happened to choose our particular baby(ies) and in some cases pay more. 

It's just human nature, I guess, but each of us finds one color more pleasing that another--even if all colors are breed standards. When more of us happen to want one color over others, then we may pay more in the end.

All chis are adorable, but I admit I went head over heals when I saw my first long-haired chocolate--and knew that is what I wanted. I didn't mind all that much even when I ended up paying a little more for chocolate because in Japan they are more in demand here but not very common. It's all supply and demand and marketing.

I paid for what I had my heart set on and can't blame the breeder for trying to make a little extra when she could, although we all know it doesn't take any more effort/expense for a breeder to raise a white, a black, or tan. Moka was the first chocolate out of her of 17 litters--the parents were white mother and black/tan father, so he was worth more for being a little "rare". Some of you may dislike that that term "rare", but some colors are less common that others. I didn't buy because I had to have "rare", I bought becuase chocolate to me was the most pleasing, cute color in my eyes for my baby. He looked so so so adorable.

I'm not sure where I am going with this, but prices do depend on supply and demand and areas. Texas happens to cost less than Maine, the UK or Japan, and so living in Japan I can't expet to pay Texas prices because chis there go for US$400. I cannot suggest to people in the UK never to pay more than USD 500, that's because the market and supply is different and unless there are exceptions, I gather that no standard chis exists in the UK that are under a $1,000. It's something we have to accept. Just that we need to be careful to make sure that relative to supply/demand and area we buy in, we are paying and getting value and not simply paying wrecklessly.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Well said Moka Papa, I totally agree.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

This can be a touchy & hurtful subject  If only perfect dogs were bred I'd never have my Bell & I love her more than words can say & think she's the most beautiful girl !! I deff agree beauty is in the eye of the beholder & alot of us love our deerheads. Please think about how you might be offending people whan you say only dogs that fit the standard should be bred


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but love is in the heart. I will state here and now that our first Chihuahua was far less than "standard". She was oversize, over bite, had bad knees, you name it and she had it. If she had been born to a quality breeder she would have been destroyed. However I don't think a quality breeder would ever have bred that combination. We bought her for $100. and during her lifetime we spent 100 times that amount to keep her healthy and comfortable. Was it worth it? HECK YES Would we do it again? Probably YES. Did we get a bargain in that $100 dog? HECK NO. Did we get someone who loved us and thought we caused the sun to rise everyday - - YOU KNOW IT! 

There will always be "less than standard Chihuahuas" out there and they all deserve our love. I'm sure glad humans don't "breed to standard" - - - this would sure be a lonely place to live. I know our uniqueness is what adds so much value to our lives and the same holds true for our Chihuahuas.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

T'Molly's Mom said:


> I'm sure glad humans don't "breed to standard" - - - this would sure be a lonely place to live. I know our uniqueness is what adds so much value to our lives and the same holds true for our Chihuahuas.



Amen Sister :thumbleft:


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

T'Molly's Mom said:


> I'm sure glad humans don't "breed to standard" - - - this would sure be a lonely place to live. I know our uniqueness is what adds so much value to our lives and the same holds true for our Chihuahuas.


Another one who agrees here... that's what I meant in the other thread... the majority of the planet's human population could probably consider themselves lucky not to be found unsuitable for breeding (ouch!) just because they had big ears and big noses...


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

sorry i wasnt trying to be snarky sometimes it is hard online as things can interperted differently.lol. sorry anyway. whilst its important to breed to stanfard i think alm types of chis deserve our love.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

That's okay ... and yeah, that is true ^_^ That's one of the hard things about talking online. Especially when you're teasing but it's hard to convey that tone through a message, so people may take it very seriously when you say something


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Just wanted to add: 
"Naturally, it's most important that dogs used for breeding comply with the standard, since their quality is reflected in the next generation. Remember that breeding to its own standard is what makes each breed of dog unique. Ignore the details and soon Chihuahuas, Papillons, Miniature Pinschers, and other Toy dogs being to resemble each other, and the individual breeds gradually are lost." 

This is the point of breeding chihuahuas, to get more of them. I know a lot of you don't think it's necessary to breed to standard, but if no one did, there wouldn't be any chihuahuas. Using people as an example is not at all the same thing, there aren't different breeds of people. And what makes a person standard anyway? Technically all people are standard because all people possess the qualities that make us people. Dog breeds aren't the same, they possess certain qualities that distinguish one breed from the next. And yes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but a chihuahua is a chihuahua, and if they aren't bred to standard, beautiful or not, the wonderful breed that we all love will be lost


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

^^^ Completely agreed


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Me too


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

I am kinda late getting in on this but anyway, I payed $850 for Buffy she came from a pet store(I guess that is pretty cheap for a pet store). Thank God I did she is the best dog ever and I knew when my hubbie fell in love with her too that she was a keeper. He was never a dog lover before Buffy now he wants more. Also the pet store closed a month after I bought her so who knows where she would have ended up. As for my pom Rocco, I new I wanted a merle the moment I saw them. I didn't even know merles exsisted until I started my research. I payed $1250 + $225 for the flight, I know that seems high, but to me he was worth every penny. There are not many breeders here for poms or chis so I couldn't find a merle locally ever so I had to turn to the web. I researched for 3 weeks and all merles were high. The way I look at it is you have your dog for many years and they are like a member of the family so I can't put a price on that. I would have payed more for each of my dogs if I had to because they were what I was wanting. Yeah it would be nice to find what I wanted cheaper(because I could have bought more than one, I wanted the chocolate merle girl too) but I knew what to expect. Buffy & Rocco have turned out to be great dogs so I feel i spent wisely.


----------



## Jendegrave1 (Jan 18, 2006)

I paid $400 for Daisy and $300 for Biuster..I think more than $800 is just silly


----------



## xx KELSEYY 17 (May 20, 2006)

I think about 800$ or more is way too much.
My mom bought me mine for about $650-ish


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I would pay up to $1200 and not think much about it. You will spend a lot more than that if you get a poor quality puppy that is sick and feeble.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I think it's so interesting how the Chihuahua breed are very common in the US but the complete opposite in the UK, and how it totally reflects the cost people are willing to pay.

Is there a breed/s that are uncommon in the US? How much do people pay?

Another rare breed in the UK, I would say, is the Boston Terrier and French Bulldog. I looked into both breeds over a year ago, but after seeing there are even less breeders than for the Chihuahua (and for other reasons) I changed my mind. They go for about £1000+ when I see them advertised.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Uncommon ... well I know I've never in my life seen a chinese creseted in person, so they're probably uncommon ^_^ I'm sure there's others, but I gotta go to work so can't think on it too much right now.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i paid 250 for kujo- not registered and no vet check UGH. and the new pup i should be getting will be 400 with papers 2 vet checks and shots. but i think over 700 is rediculous for a pup because u still have to pay vet fees and such. i guess if i was rich or had a sugar daddy i would think differently tho :lol:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Nona said:


> I think it's so interesting how the Chihuahua breed are very common in the US but the complete opposite in the UK, and how it totally reflects the cost people are willing to pay.
> 
> Is there a breed/s that are uncommon in the US? How much do people pay?
> 
> Another rare breed in the UK, I would say, is the Boston Terrier and French Bulldog. I looked into both breeds over a year ago, but after seeing there are even less breeders than for the Chihuahua (and for other reasons) I changed my mind. They go for about £1000+ when I see them advertised.


French and English bulldogs go for higher prices here too. I usually see them for no less than 1,000. They almost always have to have cessarians and are difficult to breed, thus the higher costs. But chis are pretty difficult too, and have to have c-sections alot. Another breed that are more expensive here that I've seen are the Cavalier King Charles Spaniels.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

It must be due to the apple shaped, or larger shaped skull with all those breeds then, that often require c-sections. I'd heard english bulldogs were hard to have litters from because of the size of their skulls when the puppies are being born. Cavalier King Charles spaniels have quite rounded skulls as well, more so with normal King Charles spaniels also.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rare breeds here: French Bulldogs, English Bulldogs, Cavalier King Charles Spaniel... etc... all of these go for over $1000 here. Ian wants a frenchie once we get a house, and it is very hard to find one under $2000.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yes Bulldogs are extremely expensive in my area as well. And French Bulldogs are just about impossible to find. I sure love French Bulldogs they are beautiful. :wink:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Kari said:


> Yes Bulldogs are extremely expensive in my area as well. And French Bulldogs are just about impossible to find. I sure love French Bulldogs they are beautiful. :wink:


 Yep same here Kari & I love love love white french bulldogs


----------



## clarinetplayer032009 (May 22, 2006)

My aunt bought my Chi for me for $150 and I saw them on the internet for $1900 and i thought $150 was a lot


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nona said:


> It must be due to the apple shaped, or larger shaped skull with all those breeds then, that often require c-sections. I'd heard english bulldogs were hard to have litters from because of the size of their skulls when the puppies are being born. Cavalier King Charles spaniels have quite rounded skulls as well, more so with normal King Charles spaniels also.


Cavaliers have a flat topped skull, it's the king charles spaniel that has the rounded skull, sorry just thought I'd straighten that out  (been involved with the breeds mainly cavaliers since I was 9 and I see both regularly) I have rarely heard of a cavalier needing a c section and that was more to do with birth complications not the puppies heads or size as such but you are right about bulldogs I thought I heard every delivery is done with a C-section due to head size.

A good quality cavalier pup over here from good breeding will set u back around £450ish sometimes slightly more, I guess it is due to popularity of the breed (which I would like to add the popularity is killing the cavalier due to a lot of bad breeding heart problems murmers and valve defects, eye problems and now I've heard a genetic condition to do with the connection of the spinal collum to the brain causing fluid leakage are rampant and a cavalier now has a much reduced life expectancy from before) as a cavalier to us in the UK is the equivilant to a chihuahua to those of u in the USA they're very common. my cavalier when I was 9 so that was umm 15 years ago she cost £200 she was sired by a uk/us champion and came from a very famous breedline wow I wish dogs were as cheap as they were then.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

My Aunt began breeding english and french bulldogs a few years back. We haven't got along well for some time but I do remember her talking about the breeding. They do require a c-section everytime, I haven't heard of any who delivered naturally, and they usually have to have artificial insemination too as they won't breed naturally easily. They're definitely a manmade breed now since that's the only thing keeping the breeds alive. I don't like the English bulls that much but I think the Frenchies are sooo cute. We had two when I was very young and they were so sweet. I love the bat ears.  

I wasn't sure about the head on the Cavaliers so thanks Sarah.  But I think they're really adorable. They have to be the cutest puppies ever. :love5: They are a higher priced breed in the US, probably because they are less common, even in the classifieds which has cheaper dogs as a rule I never see them priced below $1000 and English and French bulldogs usually never below $1200.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Gypsy said:


> My Aunt began breeding english and french bulldogs a few years back. We haven't got along well for some time but I do remember her talking about the breeding. They do require a c-section everytime, I haven't heard of any who delivered naturally, and they usually have to have artificial insemination too as they won't breed naturally easily. They're definitely a manmade breed now since that's the only thing keeping the breeds alive. I don't like the English bulls that much but I think the Frenchies are sooo cute. We had two when I was very young and they were so sweet. I love the bat ears.
> 
> I wasn't sure about the head on the Cavaliers so thanks Sarah.  But I think they're really adorable. They have to be the cutest puppies ever. :love5: They are a higher priced breed in the US, probably because they are less common, even in the classifieds which has cheaper dogs as a rule I never see them priced below $1000 and English and French bulldogs usually never below $1200.



We mety man while camping that bred bulldogs he said they always had to have csections too. I still don't think the dogs should cost that much  I adore cavaliers I really wanted one but they're around $900 + here


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

It seems like the prices for all breeds have gone up in the past few years, especially the smaller breeds. I even see mixed small breeds for 4 and 500 which is just ridiculous.

Before I decided my next dog had to be a longhair chi I really wanted a Japanese Chin, I'm so in love with them, they have such adorable faces. :love5: But they're going for expensive too, I guess they're uncommon I have only seen one or two in person.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Where I take the boys to cavalier club they have a lot of japanese chins and my old cavalier breeder now breeds and shows chins and she told me their prices are similar to show breeder chihuahua prices ( £800-£1000) for one of hers but she is doing really well with her chins (one of her pups she bred got best puppy at crufts this year) and the pups were gorgeous shame I never got a photo of Zero with Tabitha they were bigger than him but a lot lighter framed Zero seemed more robust. I have to admit Cavaliers do still hold a special place in my heart and the chins are seriously cute but they're not common here.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Alisha said:


> We mety man while camping that bred bulldogs he said they always had to have csections too. I still don't think the dogs should cost that much  I adore cavaliers I really wanted one but they're around $900 + here


They need to be artificially inseminated because they can't properly mate. The pups need to have c-sections. Their tails are docked. They usually have to be raised by the breeders, as their smushed faces sometimes have trouble with latching on to a teet. As well as every time a bulldog has a litter, usually more than one pup dies.
Not that breeders should EVER be in it to make money, but I can sort of see the reason behind charging a lot, because otherwise no one would breed. The bulldog breeder around here is usually out quite a bit of money once the pups are gone.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, this thread has taken so many different turns ... it's like a lets-talk-about-everything thread, hehe ^_^


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Heh, but we are kind of sticking to the subject.... we are talking about puppy prices in a way  .
There are quite a few popular breeds in my country as well. Chihuahuas are popular, but we don't have many breeders so prices start at 1000Euro. We have many Shih Tzu, Tibetan Spaniel and West High terrier breeders, so their prices are not that high..... usually start at 500Euro.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

The cheapest breeds I seem to see in my area are labs and hounds. I guess because there are so many. Labs are the most overpopulated dog everywhere though thanks largely to all the bybs breeding them and selling them for $150 so it's not neccessarily a good thing that they're cheaper. :razz:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah labs are everywhere. I'd def. say they're the most common breed around.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i had a lab he was pure bred he was 75 bucks by far the DUMBEST animal i ever had. i'll stick to my chis and hubby can have his dogs lol


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Hehe, my dad's little sister had a black lab, and he says it was the dumbest animal he'd ever seen too ^_^ 

Last October we were ready to adopt a retiring seeing eye dog who was a lab (until of course, unbeknownst to me, my parents decided to get my a chi for Christmas), and she was just brilliant. I swear, she was just like a person. She listened to everything you said, and seemed to understand just about anything you could say to her. Brilliant. They aren't regular labs though, they are bred for that purpose and they spend thousands of dollars training them. 

Now you want to hear of an expensive dog? This one costs over $70, 000!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I know the shutzen(sp?) trained dogs are in the thousands too. I've seen some very smart labs but the fact that they're overbred means you see more with health problems and abandoned, etc. We have had three dumped in our yard since we moved to SC and found good homes for two, still one here we've had to have spayed, vetted, etc. I see an average of 5 a week running loose on roads when driving around.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah they are overbred I think. Although the ones for seeing eye dogs are bred veeeeery specifically, and they weed out more health problems, genes, personality traits than even experienced lab breeders know about. It's really interesting to read about it ... crazy, amazing stuff ^_^ There isn't so much of a problem with stray dogs around here at least, so that's good.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

When I was a kid, my parents had a lovely Labrador bitch, great pedigree, registered, from very good breeding lines. She was a Canadian import and a really, really smart dog. Great with us kids and everybody else. I guess it does depend on where you get your puppy from..... specially important when buying a Lab. They are way too popular!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree, it's especially important to be careful where you get your puppy from when you are getting a popular breed because so many people get into breeding them just for that reason. Chis are becoming extremely popular here now too as well as Yorkies. I think when I read the AKC registration labs were the #1 registered with 140,000 in 2005 and Yorkies were #2 or #3 with 40,000 in 2005. Chis are #11 I believe.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh Lord we had a chocolate lab about 6 yrs ago. He was the most destructive unlovable dog all he wanted to do was play fetch he didn't want to be petted nothing he destroyed my entire backyard  Never never again will I own a big dog. If Mia were big she'd be really destructive , she drags throw rugs around the house   She's serioulsy lost her doggie mind Oh hubby says she never had it to lose :lol:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: Hehe Mia sounds like fun.  Deedlit was such a mean puppy, she would bite and tear up everything she could. She was mad about being crated once and tore and ate the squeaker out of her toy, ate some of her blanket and a bit of wood from somewhere  then it all came back up.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Gypsy said:


> :lol: Hehe Mia sounds like fun.  Deedlit was such a mean puppy, she would bite and tear up everything she could. She was mad about being crated once and tore and ate the squeaker out of her toy, ate some of her blanket and a bit of wood from somewhere  then it all came back up.


Yes she is fun :lol: allthough she sometimes remind me of a cat the way she runs around I never knew a dog could have that much energy :shock:

Oh my Thank goodness it did come back up & not stay in there :thumbleft:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

She's so adorable, she has a mischevious look on her little face though in that picture on your siggy.  Chis can be such devils. :lol:


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

kujo is the same eating everything- he tries to chew on my wood molding on te floor!! lil stinker. my hubby just got 2 rott/lab mixes he loves big dogs i used to also til we had a string of bad luck with them. they are tearing up my yard soemthing awful- last night they ATE the stuffing out of a lawn chair UGH. and they are pooping machines so i have to go out and scoop poo for 20 minutes before my kids can go out and play lol. i am switching thier food soon tho so hopefully that will help  off topic AGAIN i know :lol:


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I paid $275 USD for my first Chi and $225 USD for Bruiser. The highest amount I have seen in my area for a Chi is $600. But I haven't looked recently.


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

Alisha said:


> Oh Lord we had a chocolate lab about 6 yrs ago. He was the most destructive unlovable dog all he wanted to do was play fetch he didn't want to be petted nothing he destroyed my entire backyard  Never never again will I own a big dog. If Mia were big she'd be really destructive , she drags throw rugs around the house   She's serioulsy lost her doggie mind Oh hubby says she never had it to lose :lol:


OMG!!! Same here... well, it was my mom's doggy and I lived with her... but she was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too hyper for us.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Back to the French and English Bulldog thing. My aunt and uncle have two French and an English (I think). Anyway, all this to say that I had no idea what they looked like so my cousin sent me a pic of her Arthur, whom she calls the "love dog of her life". Holy cow that thing is saggy!! He was laying on top of my cousin in the picture and poor Nate's face was all red from being squished by big ol' Arthur! It was really funny!

I payed $400 for both Junie and Cash. The whole dog craze hasn't cought on here for chi's yet so I guess I am lucky! They are both beautiful pups too with full AKC registration.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Krista said:


> Just wondering what you all think is too much? I'm looking through puppyfind and I noticed there are a LOT that are almost $2000 ... and I'm wondering if that's waaaay too much. I guess it depends on if you have that much to spend, but ... what do you think is a reasonable price for a puppy?


well, before i would have said anything over $2000, but that was before I knew any better. But after speaking to a very wise member, I think anything over $800 for a pet is out of the question. i dont care how perfect its conformation. I wouldnt even care if both of its parents are titled and have both managed to win the Nobel Peace Prize...i wouldnt pay anything over $800 (and the puppy better be from long lived lines to justify $800 when there are decent breeders who sometimes sell for less than that.).


----------



## Chi-Chi (Jun 3, 2008)

paid 450 for my mutt looking, completely untrained, unaltered chihuahua with no papers or records of any kind...which was kinda dumb. I paid around 2000 for my Newfoundland...so considering size I would say 2000 is way to much for a chihuahua unless you plan on breeding and showing.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

We paid $90 for Trixie (rescue), $350 for Sasha from a breeder, and $90 for Rufus (rescue). I personally thought $350 was hard to swallow. Don't want to hurt any feelings but paying more than $500 is just absurd to me. It's all about priorities. If you can afford it... more power to you.  But $1200 would allow me to put down hardwood laminate flooring in my ENTIRE house. LOL


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

ChiFan said:


> We paid $90 for Trixie (rescue), $350 for Sasha from a breeder, and $90 for Rufus (rescue). I personally thought $350 was hard to swallow. Don't want to hurt any feelings but paying more than $500 is just absurd to me. It's all about priorities. If you can afford it... more power to you.  But $1200 would allow me to put down hardwood laminate flooring in my ENTIRE house. LOL


it is absurd but unless you can go to shows, thats about how much ethical breeders charge. And i dont mean "ethical" as in they conduct "ethical" business practices. i mean "ethical" as in, they at least take their dogs to the vet, socialize them, and seem to be active in the CCA. But seriously, what gives? Does it really cost $750-1200 to produce pet puppies, esp if you happen to own the mom and dad?? i thought the goal was to better the breed and break even financially? a lot of us want to support breeders that take the time to learn their lines and further the breed, but its kind of hard when it feels like some breeders are more concerned about the money. And the sad thing is the CCA knows about it and doesnt do anything about it. My friend emailed the CCA to ask if its ok to have different price ranges for pets and they told her that some breeders charged extra for "rare" colors and size. 

obviously, this isnt an attack on all CCA members. maybe breeding a dog with wonderful pedigrees cost more and i just dont realize it. so if youre a breeder with fabulous lines and you happen to own the dogs you're breeding will you please help me better understand th reason for the high costs? Because after everything ive learned, i almost feel myself starting to think most breeders are the same. 

if breeders do it for the love of the breed AND the money, i wish they would just be honest and tell us instead of misleading innocent, well intentioned buyers into thinking they do it solely to further the breed.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I paid $800 for Pepi, $950 for Lillie and Bindii was free because we own the mother but the stud fee was $700. The girl I'm looking to get from a breeder is $1800. All of these dogs are from show parents and come with papers so I don't think it's that crazy.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

I met a lady today with a chi like minnie with long hair and "standard" she said she got her from a lovely breeder who charges not alot 3-400!!!. does it for the love of the dogs!!.of course i gave her my number,they are going to brreed the dogs again early next year!!!. I cant wait,gives me time to save up and the puppy is very reasonable.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

wow what an old thread to dig up lol.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> I met a lady today with a chi like minnie with long hair and "standard" she said she got her from a lovely breeder who charges not alot 3-400!!!. does it for the love of the dogs!!.of course i gave her my number,they are going to brreed the dogs again early next year!!!. I cant wait,gives me time to save up and the puppy is very reasonable.


What is the saying? "If something sounds too good to be true ~ it probably is?"

Be careful, money doesn't guarantee a healthy Chihuahua or a "perfect" one, but this sounds dodgy...just my thoughts 

Barbara x


----------



## AliMarSam (Sep 7, 2008)

I paid 250 for my chi chi tyson. I dont regret getting him I love him to death, but I do wish I would have been more educated on how many homeless pets are out there. There are chihiuahua rescues you should check out. Why buy an overly expensive dog when you can get an equally cute and loving one that needs a home. Thats just my suggestion


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't pay more than $700 max for a dog. My two dogs were $450 and $625, and I thought that was still alot. I guess it also depends on if you're looking for a dog for showing purposes.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i'm the worst. bam was an impulse pet store buy (ahh!) so of course, the price was ridiculous - $1540 with a puppy package. LUCKILY he was the picture of perfect health and he is a beautiful healthy and happy dog now. I totally completely understand NOW that i was supporting puppy mills by doing so, and impulsive shoppers like me are what keeps these pet stores going. to reverse my karma, i'm definitely getting another chi and this time it will most likely be a rescue chi. i felt so horrible about supporting puppy mills after i got bambam and that he came from such horrible conditions that i sponsored all these chihuahuas online - don't buy from pet stores!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

I paid £500 for misty at 16 months old but her first owner had paid £900 for her!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

ahra1284 said:


> i'm the worst. bam was an impulse pet store buy (ahh!) so of course, the price was ridiculous - $1540 with a puppy package. LUCKILY he was the picture of perfect health and he is a beautiful healthy and happy dog now. I totally completely understand NOW that i was supporting puppy mills by doing so, and impulsive shoppers like me are what keeps these pet stores going. to reverse my karma, i'm definitely getting another chi and this time it will most likely be a rescue chi. i felt so horrible about supporting puppy mills after i got bambam and that he came from such horrible conditions that i sponsored all these chihuahuas online - don't buy from pet stores!


Same with me. Thankfully Chico was in good health. 
I'm just sad that I didn't know much about mills than and buying is a store is a no no. 
But my brother was not lucy when he got his dog about 8 years ago. They gave him a boost to look health but when my brother took him to the vet he was very Ell my brother took good care of him.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

In the UK chihuahua prices are kinda crazy. I think the average price is about £800-£900! However id happily pay up to £1500 for my perfect puppy. When i get mine i want a pedigree, so naturally you have to pay more for pedigree and if it is kc reg. But i think they are worth every penny


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

*i paid*

I live in California so there are so many Chis out here so they can range from $300 to $2500
I paid 300 for my baby, with out papers and no shots, but she is purfect, well i think so, and she is very health no problems at all


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Pinkchi said:


> In the UK chihuahua prices are kinda crazy. I think the average price is about £800-£900! However id happily pay up to £1500 for my perfect puppy. When i get mine i want a pedigree, so naturally you have to pay more for pedigree and if it is kc reg. But i think they are worth every penny



Just remember that a hefty price tag and KC registration does not guarantee you a healthy, good quality puppy! Avoid the online dog sale sites like the plague and go via the Chihuahua breed clubs. There are some excellent Chihuahua breeders in the UK, but some pretty darn awful ones too, so please be careful where you buy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

If I lived in america I would get a chi from a reascue, there seem to be far more in rescues there than here, but in proportion you do ahve more chi's in general.

Prices have dropped a lot here recently, wether cos it is winter or wether due to the panorama programme on pedigree dogs I dont know, but theyre still far more than you guys would pay


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> Just remember that a hefty price tag and KC registration does not guarantee you a healthy, good quality puppy! Avoid the online dog sale sites like the plague and go via the Chihuahua breed clubs. There are some excellent Chihuahua breeders in the UK, but some pretty darn awful ones too, so please be careful where you buy!


couldnt agree with you more rosiesmum

I went to an accredited KC breeder, who gave all this bumf of "I'm an accredited breeder with blah blah experience" etc etc, and the dog had serious issues the breeder refused to admit to, has since resold the dog with not a word of her hydrocephalus or open fontnell to the new onwers I doubt!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks RosiesMum

Yes when it comes to the time i already have a few breeders websites in my favorites to contact. Ballybroke, Bramerita, Keronella & Coltham. But i'll also probably ask on here and possibly go through the kennel club. I'm not overly worried about a price i just want a nice healthy chihuahua.


----------

